# wrecked LS



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

My 2011 LS's life has came to an end. I was rear ended on the right half and was pushed into the car in front while stopped in heavy traffic. I was hit by a Saturn Aura going aprox. 50mph. All front air bags deployed - wheel/dash and the ones below the dash. 4 total - I had a passenger. 
The car is a total loss, pics coming soon. I was happy with the car and how it took the hit, other than some whiplash and a sore back we are all doing OK. 
So, the crash ratings aren't that far off


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow...GREAT to hear you are ok my friend. Take it easy for a while, the neck and back injuries are nothing to be taken lightly. Sorry to hear about the car, I hope your insurance was good.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Ouch! Glad you are relatively OK. Sorry for the loss of your Cruze. I got rear ended a couple of years ago at a stop light by a cell phone wielding Highlander driver. I was far enough away from the car in front of me that I didn't hit it, just a gentle tap. the rear end of my Civic was another story. Take Care. Gonna get another Cruze?


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

When I got my Cruze I bought new car replacement from Allstate - still waiting to see how that will play out. I want another Cruze, mine was 6speed, so I want another manual. I am thinking of upgrading to an Eco but not sure.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

smash said:


> When I got my Cruze I bought new car replacement from Allstate - still waiting to see how that will play out. I want another Cruze, mine was 6speed, so I want another manual. I am thinking of upgrading to an Eco but not sure.


If you can afford an Eco, go for it. Us Eco 6MT drivers are the only cool Cruze owners out there. :th_coolio:


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

uploaded 2 pics


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sorry to hear about the wreck, but likewise glad to hear that no one was hurt (kudos for the 5-star crash rating!).


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Friend of mine got rear ended, hit the car in front of him, and then got sued; Because apparently he "Wasn't far enough away" from the person in front of him. Needless to say the lady in the car in front of him took like the next 3 weeks off of work complaining about whiplash and got $15,000 from my friend through court.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

D**N and in Minnesota too.. At least the crumple zones took the force and the airbags did their job..:angry:


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

GoldenRS did you get yours from Ryan? How are they to deal with? I got mine in Anoka, hopefully they will deal since it will be the 2nd car in 5 months.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

smash said:


> GoldenRS did you get yours from Ryan? How are they to deal with? I got mine in Anoka, hopefully they will deal since it will be the 2nd car in 5 months.


Yeah I bought from Ryan Chev. mainly because I knew that Dermott worked there(as their internet sales director) after basically all of the Lupient owned Saturn dealerships were closed and I drove 50 miles to see him. But he will sell you a car still. 

But Ryan is a small town dealer that treats the customer in an honest manner without all the typical pushy BS hype. Dermott will either look for a car in or around the region too if the selection onsite doesn't meet your liking. The finance dept was very cool to deal with also. Told Dermott and the finance department what I was putting down and what I was wanting in a car. No issues or pushing into higher down payments or add-on's either. They basically let you run the show as the customer.

I sent you a Private Message too..I'll be off and on all-night.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Strong username to thread relevancy.

Sorry to hear about your Cruze man, looks like its time to upgrade to a LTZ


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Glad to hear everybody's ok.

I'm really impressed with the advancements in car safety (crumple zones and airbags) over the last 20 years. If such a collision had occurred with cars built 25+ years ago, somebody likely would've died.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

that crash doesnt look too bad. kind of shocked it's totaled :/
must be some hidden damage that I can't see


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your wreck. Glad you and your passenger are ok though.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> that crash doesnt look too bad. kind of shocked it's totaled :/
> must be some hidden damage that I can't see


I'm thinking frame damage.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

scaredpoet said:


> I'm thinking *frame* damage.


...*unitized* body, _no_ frame.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> that crash doesnt look too bad. kind of shocked it's totaled :/
> must be some hidden damage that I can't see


Well the pic of the rear does show to well, but the right half of the car is pushed to the rear wheel, and the rear passenger door overlaps about 1/2 inch. The hood also overlaps by the windshield abour 1/4 inch. 4 airbags, windshield, and if you look closely you see the front support is pushed in a V shape - that is from the Jeeps GC's reciever hitch that went through the radiator, fans and up to the engine. estimate to repair was $16,900. I dont see how they could repair if unless you cut a donor car in half and welded the back end on....


----------

